# bobcats



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

anyone catch one yet?


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

My friend caught a nice tom the other day. It is his first year trapping and he was pretty excited! The cat pulled the stake when he approached the set and took off. He chased it up a tree then dispached him.

Just got my cat line going yesterday. Been goofing around with water sets for flattails and rats. Time to get serious for the bobs.

I really want to get some martin this year but have never trapped martin. Keep waiting for snow so I can find some tracks.


----------

